# Forever Black bumper and trim dye



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

We didn't get away this Easter (yet), first time we have missed a C&CC rally in 17 years, due to a combination of cold weather and daughter home for the holiday. 

Tried to get in the mood today by sterilising the water tank with PURICLEAN (the powder version), which I find very efficient, It even removed black marks inside the piece of tubing that I have used for the last 15 years or so!! 

I also carry a pack of the Puriclean tabs for occassional use if required when we are away. 

BUT the main reason for posting is to sing the praises of FOREVER BLACK for blackening trim and bumpers. I, like many, have used the silicone based back to black and other products which quickly fade to the grey colour that bumpers turn with age. 

I picked up this product from e-bay on the recommendation of a fellow member of the auto-sleepers owners forum about a year ago. Expensive at about £15 or so but VERY IMPRESSIVE, 

I did my bumper (2006 Transit) March 2012 and it still was looking good, however I redid it today and it is amazing the finish it gives. I reckon I still have enough for at least 1 more year, so I reckon that is good value. 

The only minor nuisance is that you need to remove any silicone residue from previous products, but a silicone solvent is supplied. 

FOREVER BLACK is a dye so it stains the bumper permanently, it is applied by one of those plastic bottles with a sponge on top, but i prefer to squeeze it out and then use a paintbrush for a more even coating and also to get into the awkward corners. It looked patchy last year with one coat applied by the spongy bit. However on the second coat (which they recommend) it looks good. 

FOREVER BLACK also do a tyre gel which I am intending to buy although it is harder to obtain, it is a dye as well which includes UV protection and constituents which absorb into the sidewalls. I can't remember the name of the chemicals which over the life of the tyre leech out allowing the tyre to harden and go brittle. It should promote the length of life and reduce sidewall crazing, worth looking at their website. I am not in a big rush as I have just put new tyres on, so should be OK for a while. 

Highly recommend the bumper dye. If I had thought I should have taken before and after photos. 

Davy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I assume this is the stuff?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Forever-B...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item19d2f672ae

And the one for tyres?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Forever-B...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1e77faf0e1

Mike


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There was a tip on another forum recently about using smooth Peanut Butter for the same effect. The author was pleased with the outcome.

It has the added advantage that if you are hungry, you can wipe a slice of bread over it and make a sandwich. :lol:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Mike,

Yes both of those examples are the correct product, I bought from someone else, but you know the drill about buying from high satisfaction feedback sellers.

I should also make it clear that I have not used the tyre gel yet, because I knew I was replacing my tyres this winter. If it performs like the bumper dye though It will be worth it. 

Hi 747,

Peanut butter for wheels and trim, :lol: and only last night on an MX5 forum i was reading how to remove rust with a bath of treacle and electrolysis. :lol: 

How do people find out these things? I would hate to park my van somewhere and find all the local cats, dogs and small children licking my bumpers and wheels!!!  

Davy


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

In the tyre video if he doesn't turn the wheel round it will be more than a spot he has missed! Assume it dries matt otherwise it would not look at all right on tyres.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Davy,

Your thread has prompted me to look in to restoration of trims, and with a lot of research I have purchased the following which has excellent reviews in car detailing circles. Thanks! 

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...--AazppFVoBYnpRoovLYvfA&bvm=bv.44442042,d.ZWU

Regards,
Chris


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Just done my bumpers with peanut butter! Results look very impressive, wonder how long it will last.

Peter


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

+1 for the Forever Black,my van is a 2000 and the front bumper and door handles were dull and grey,looks like new now.
Don't think I would risk peanut butter here.
We have wild boars here you know,may wake up with no bumper  :wink:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Interesting that this thread cropped up again now.

I reapplied foreverblack about 2 weeks ago, The first time since the application last Easter.

Now that it has been applied each March/April for a few years it has a lasting depth of sheen.

Great stuff.

Davy


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

Further to my earlier post I wasn't very successful with the product mentioned in my earlier post, however a recommendation from our Sales Director who previously owned and operated a vehicle body repair centre is to use Wirth Dye Plast which although about £30 for 75ml is meant to work very well, and this is supported by the reviews I have just located and have subsequently just purchased.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's a link

http://www.wurth.co.uk/technical-ch...ning-external/plastic-dye-plast-pt-black-75ml

Cheers

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Dave,

Thanks for the link, the cheapest supplier I found was on Amazon where I purchased it: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wurth-Plast...=1398674806&sr=8-1&keywords=wurth+plastic+dye

Regards,
Chris


----------

